# JD VS Mahindra



## Ruger (Aug 22, 2010)

looking to buy a tractor around 45 hp what seems to be the most reliable tractor and is it worth the extra price or are you paying for a name in JD thanks for the help.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ruger. John Deere is great.....But I also think that Kubota is as good, maybe better. Lots of other well known and well built tractors like New Holland and so on. Yep! Worth the extra in my opinion, especially like John Deere, where the support is everywhere!


----------



## Ruger (Aug 22, 2010)

which has the best tech support and best availablity to get parts and is there an independent site to compare tractor reliabilty


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm unaware of any place where you could do a side by side comparison, but I just know that John Deere far and away, has more dealers and support than any other manufacturer that I'm aware of. Deere has been building tractors for a long time as well. Personally, When I go to buy another tractor, I might give Kubota a go. They seem to be built everything on their units whereas JD seems to like to sub out the smaller tractors they sell, to Yanmar.


----------



## Ahillbilly (May 19, 2009)

In my area we are about 60 miles from the closest dealer and there you have a choice between green,red, blue and orange all with good dealer support. Our area was mostly green and red and we are seeing more and more orange around here. I'm talking about dairy farms and recreation wanabe farmers some with unlimited bank accounts buy orange (kubota).
With my very limited funds I may go a little farther and try a different kind of red( Mahindra), but before I spend little funds i have I'm going do do a little research first. I have heard good things about Mahindra but who knows.
Allan


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ruger said:


> looking to buy a tractor around 45 hp what seems to be the most reliable tractor and is it worth the extra price or are you paying for a name in JD thanks for the help.


Ruger, Just wondered if you bought in yet?


----------

